# China sends masks made Of ‘Underwear’ to Pakistan



## Osiris

*China Sends Masks Made Of ‘Underwear’ Amid COVID-19 Outbreak: Pakistan News Channel*

By Karthikeya
April 4, 2020

China promised to send top quality N-95 masks to Pakistan. When the consignment landed, Pakistanis found that China had sent masks made of underwear. 
Pakistani anchor says “China ne Choona laga diya”.

According to the reports, China had asked Pakistan to open the border between the two countries for one day on Friday so that medical supplies to combat coronavirus pandemic could be transported into the country.






source: indiatoday
The Chinese embassy in a letter to the Ministry of Foreign Affairs said that the governor would like to donate a batch of medical materials to Gilgit-Baltistan.

The letter said that the governor had donated 200,000 ordinary face masks, 2,000 N-95 face masks, five ventilators, 2,000 testing kits and 2,000 medical protective clothes mainly used by doctors and paramedics to fight with the virus, which began in China late last year.

*

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1246278491735113730*
*https://metrosaga.com/china-sends-masks-made-of-underwear-amid-covid-19-outbreak-pakistan-news-channel/*

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
1


----------



## Haris Ali2140

Oh yeah as usual Indian baboons orgasming over fake news.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11

now nationalists will declare her ghaddar.

regards

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Osiris

Haris Ali2140 said:


> Oh yeah as usual Indian baboons orgasming over fake news.



You did bother to see the attached video ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Haris Ali2140

Osiris said:


> You did bother to see the attached video ?


Saw it last day. There exists no such channel. A channel named NBTV is but last time it was active was on Feb skirmish. And not only their logo is different they have no stream only posts on FB amd some tweets on Twitter.

Look up yourself.



Osiris said:


> You did bother to see the attached video ?


No timeline, no other news bar. It clearly is a homemade video made through editing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kyusuibu Honbu

N95 are pretty expensive, How much did Pakistan Govt pay for these masks?


----------



## Osiris

Haris Ali2140 said:


> Saw it last day. There exists no such channel. A channel named NBTV is but last time it was active was on Feb skirmish. And not only their logo is different they have no stream only posts on FB amd some tweets on Twitter.
> 
> Look up yourself.



https://newsbreaktv.com/


----------



## hacker J

Is this news authentic ? I hope not


----------



## Haris Ali2140

Syama Ayas said:


> N95 are pretty expensive, How much did Pakistan Govt pay for these masks?


Some are aid some are paid for. Desperate times.



Osiris said:


> https://newsbreaktv.com/


And they don't have that fake mask report on page.


----------

